# Sidhant Of Gurmat: Deep Vichaar On Gurmat Marg



## sunsingh (Aug 3, 2008)

You may need to watch these videos a few times to really understand them. This is very deep vichaar by Giani Gurdev Singh ji.

video 1: Sidhant of Gurmat: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3918652643603782820&q=source:008648301570366025295&hl=en

 video 2: Aspect of Nirgun Sargun Upasna and Amrit Dhristi: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4241170910399046676&q=source:008648301570366025295&hl=en


----------

